# Amplicador STK4121 II



## Victor blass (Oct 25, 2007)

Hola que tal soy un nuevo miembro de la comunidad y quisirea saber si alguno de ustedes me podria echar la mano con estos circuitos ya que no se cual de los dos ocupar, y tambien la configuracion de los pines del integrado. sin mas por el momento les mando un coordial saludo aver si me pueden echar la mano o de perdida les cirva el circuito.


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 31, 2007)

hola victor!si vas a usar integrados STK revisa siempre que sean de sanyo, porque hay algunos que son truchos y que estan dando vueltas en el mercado y que dan muchos problemas, la dispocicion de las patas sale en la hoja de datos, fijate bien

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 31, 2007)

Tambien toma en cuenta que son integrados MUY delicados, Demasiado. Hay quienes dicen que con tocar las patas los quemas :S


----------

